# Macbook pro très lent



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, mon mac est depuis quelques temps très lent, je n'ai pourtant rien fait de spécial, aucunes installations ou actions qui sortiraient de l'ordinaire. Quand je dis très lent, je parle déjà du demarrage, il peut mettre 10 voir 15 minutes à démarrer. Je commence à perdre l'habitude de l'éteindre tous les soirs... Puis après le demarrage, j'ai encore la petite toupie multicolore dès que je clique sur un icone quel qu'il soit. L'icone de Chrome, par exemple, va se mettre à sauter dans le dock pendant plusieurs longues minutes avant de s'arrêter complètement alors que le logiciel n'est tjs pas ouvert ! Chrome démarrait pourtant très vite avant. Après environ 20 minutes suivant le demarrage, tout semble allait pour le mieux mais si je vais dans le finder, les dossiers s'ouvrent plus lentement, les vignettes des photos s'affichent lentement également... Le plus impressionnant est survient quand je déplace des fichiers sur un disque dur externe (archivage de photos et vidéos), le chargement est très long environ 50minutes pour 3go... et pendant ce temps là, l'écran ne cesse de se figer constamment pendant quelques minutes dès que je touche le touchpad... aucune navigation possible donc... "l'application... ne répond pas"... 

J'aimerais donc savoir si la réinstallation est la seule solution. 

J'effectue la réparation des autorisations assez souvent via l'utilitaire de disque, ça ne règle rien. Aucune application ne s'ouvre au demarrage non plus, ce qui serait susceptible de ralentir le mac. 

J'ai fait un test xbench, il semble que les resultats du "disk test" soient mauvais. (voir pièce jointe). 

Merci d'avance pour tous les conseils que vous pourrez me donner J'espère avoir été assez claire.


Matériels : 
Macbook pro 15,4" de juillet 2009. 
4go de Ram. 
250 go de DD dont env. 100go de libre. 
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,53 GHz


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'il te reste de la place sur le disque dur ? Si oui, peut etre que ton dd est en train de rendre l'âme

Donc d'abord, *sauvegarde* !
Ensuite, un coup de Utilitaire de disque / réparer, pour voir (pour réparer, il te faut démarrer sur ton DVD système n°1).


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> Bonjour, mon mac est depuis quelques temps très lent, je n'ai pourtant rien fait de spécial, aucunes installations ou actions qui sortiraient de l'ordinaire. Quand je dis très lent, je parle déjà du demarrage, il peut mettre 10 voir 15 minutes à démarrer. Je commence à perdre l'habitude de l'éteindre tous les soirs... Puis après le demarrage, j'ai encore la petite toupie multicolore dès que je clique sur un icone quel qu'il soit. L'icone de Chrome, par exemple, va se mettre à sauter dans le dock pendant plusieurs longues minutes avant de s'arrêter complètement alors que le logiciel n'est tjs pas ouvert ! Chrome démarrait pourtant très vite avant. Après environ 20 minutes suivant le demarrage, tout semble allait pour le mieux mais si je vais dans le finder, les dossiers s'ouvrent plus lentement, les vignettes des photos s'affichent lentement également... Le plus impressionnant est survient quand je déplace des fichiers sur un disque dur externe (archivage de photos et vidéos), le chargement est très long environ 50minutes pour 3go... et pendant ce temps là, l'écran ne cesse de se figer constamment pendant quelques minutes dès que je touche le touchpad... aucune navigation possible donc... "l'application... ne répond pas"...
> 
> J'aimerais donc savoir si la réinstallation est la seule solution.
> 
> ...


 
Ouais sauvegarde ça pue le disque dur cancérreux. Sinon voir la ram éventuellement.


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

Les sauvegardes sont déjà effectuées (Time Machine), je voulais sauvegarder quelques trucs manuellement mais c'est tellement lent... Je vais faire le test via le cd 
La Ram c'est celle d'origine et quand je regarde le moniteur d'activité, je vois qu'elle n'est pratiquement pas sollicité... ça ne doit pas venir de là.
Pour l'instant tous les utilitaires marquent que le DD est en bon état... :/


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> Les sauvegardes sont déjà effectuées (Time Machine), je voulais sauvegarder quelques trucs manuellement mais c'est tellement lent... Je vais faire le test via le cd
> La Ram c'est celle d'origine et quand je regarde le moniteur d'activité, je vois qu'elle n'est pratiquement pas sollicité... ça ne doit pas venir de là.
> Pour l'instant tous les utilitaires marquent que le DD est en bon état... :/


 
J'espere pour toi que c'est pas le controlleur qui a morflé ...


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> J'espere pour toi que c'est pas le controlleur qui a morflé ...



le contrôleur ? :/
Comment savoir si mon DD est endommagé ? ça couterait combien de le remplacer ? 
Merci !


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> le contrôleur ? :/
> Comment savoir si mon DD est endommagé ? ça couterait combien de le remplacer ?
> Merci !


 
Pour remplacer un controller faut remplacer la cart mr. Mais pas de panique ca n'arrive quasi jamais, comment savoir si ton disque est mort ? ben au vu des symptomes il doit l'être ou en phase de l'être ...


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> Pour remplacer un controller faut remplacer la cart&#8364; m&#8364;r&#8364;. Mais pas de panique ca n'arrive quasi jamais, comment savoir si ton disque est mort ? ben au vu des symptomes il doit l'être ou en phase de l'être ...



Le disque dur je peux le changer moi même ou il faut l'envoyer au sav ? C'est quand même bizarre je l'ai que depuis 2 ans ce mac... et je transfert les fichiers vers le disque dur rapidement (photos), c'est les copies ou les déplacements sur le disque dur lui même ou vers un dd externe qui sont très lent... Pfff ça doit être cher en plus ça... -_- Peut être que la garantie légale de 2 ans court encore... :/


----------



## Mister_sam32 (9 Juin 2011)

Salut, 

Alors je peut te conseiller d'installer Onyx pour un nettoyage système approfondi
Supprime tout se que tu peut cocher ( fichiers temporaires, fichiers systèmes, etc...)
Je te conseille aussi une automation (repartions demarrage, autorisations,etc...)

Mais avant tout, renitialisation de la N-VRAM / P-RAM

Pour cela au démarrage, avant l'écran blanc, enfonce ses touches :

cmd + alt + P + R 

Ton Mac redémarrera au moins une fois, voir plus 

Au pire des cas, re-installation de l'OS :hein:


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2011)

@mister_sam : d'accord avec toi, il faut commencer par les choses simples 
avant même d'utiliser Onyx le reset PRAM fait partie des "solutions" à envisager.
Puis continuer avec les choses simples :
- regarder quels sont les processus en cours qui pourraient utiliser du temps processeur abusivement (lancer moniteur d'activité)
- vérifier dans les préférences systèmes quels sont les opérations lancées au démarrage.

Après on voit


----------



## Mister_sam32 (9 Juin 2011)

....


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> Le disque dur je peux le changer moi même ou il faut l'envoyer au sav ? C'est quand même bizarre je l'ai que depuis 2 ans ce mac... et je transfert les fichiers vers le disque dur rapidement (photos), c'est les copies ou les déplacements sur le disque dur lui même ou vers un dd externe qui sont très lent... Pfff ça doit être cher en plus ça... -_- Peut être que la garantie légale de 2 ans court encore... :/



Re ^^ Et bien s'il s'agit d'un portable change ca toi meme, tu peux t'en tirer a bas prix. Si tu l'envoie au sav ils vont te prendre une marge de porc et sur le disque et sur la main d'oeuvre ... ^^ Mais essaie APRES sauvegarde les techniques des deux derniers. Le PRAM j'y crois pas et le cleaner j'y crois moyen, au mieux ca te dégagera un peu d'espace mais ca coute rien d essayer.


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos idées mais malheureusement les touches au demarrage ne changent rien. Je l'ai déjà fait et la seule chose que ça a fait c'est que le mac a mis plus de 30 minutes à s'allumer, l'écran ne cesser de clignoter bleu clair/bleu foncé + le sablier ce qui m'a foutu une peur bleu ! J'ai cru qu'il ne s'allumerait plus. Quand à Onyx déjà fait aussi, le demarrage est légèrement plus rapide mais ça ne change pas les chiffres donnés par Xbench... je sens que je vais devoir changer de disque dur. Le finder est lent, et dès qu'une copie est en cours même les sauvegardes time machine, je ne peux plus toucher le mac...
Quand au processeur et aux applications au demarrage, j'ai déjà contrôler ça, aucune application au démarrage et le processeur est à peine sollicité tout comme la mémoire ram. 

Pour l'installation sur le disque dur, j'aurais rien à faire ? Je met le cd de snow leopard et je laisse faire ?

Merciii


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> Merci pour vos idées mais malheureusement les touches au demarrage ne changent rien. Je l'ai déjà fait et la seule chose que ça a fait c'est que le mac a mis plus de 30 minutes à s'allumer, l'écran ne cesser de clignoter bleu clair/bleu foncé + le sablier ce qui m'a foutu une peur bleu ! J'ai cru qu'il ne s'allumerait plus. Quand à Onyx déjà fait aussi, le demarrage est légèrement plus rapide mais ça ne change pas les chiffres donnés par Xbench... je sens que je vais devoir changer de disque dur. Le finder est lent, et dès qu'une copie est en cours même les sauvegardes time machine, je ne peux plus toucher le mac...
> Quand au processeur et aux applications au demarrage, j'ai déjà contrôler ça, aucune application au démarrage et le processeur est à peine sollicité tout comme la mémoire ram.
> 
> Pour l'installation sur le disque dur, j'aurais rien à faire ? Je met le cd de snow leopard et je laisse faire ?
> ...



Comme quoi les médecins sont polyvalents ! Je connais un ingénieur qui vas être impressioné ! Donc j'avais raison, le disque dur est mort. Tu devra insérer le disque optique quand tu aura remplacé le disque dur pour installer MAC OSX. Attention ton disque sera formatté tu devra le reformatté et créé une partition mac avant toute chose. Ensuite suis les étapes. Tu verra c'est simple faut juste un peu chercher au début pour partitionner le disque. Ensuite retransfere tes documents et c'est partit. Ne choisit pas un disque dur bas prix ou tu payera la différence en performance. J'avais fait l'erreur de prendre une promo de disque dur externe pour l'extirper de son boitier et le placer dans mon ancien macbook, ok grand volume pour pas cher mais quelle lenteur, on ne sentait meme plus les 4Go de ram que j'avais installé deux semaines au paravant. ^^


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

Okay, je l'acheterais surement le mois prochain, au retour des vacances. Est ce que c'est bien ça : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...us-72004-sata-25-7200t-16-mo-st9320423as.html ?

Je vois dans les préférences du mac, que la vitesse de rotation actuelle est de 5400 tour, c'est plutôt lent je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un 7200 tours comme mes DD externe, est ce que ça peut être une raison de la lenteur quand je transfert vers des DD plus rapide ? Je peux acheter un 7200 ?

Tu fais bien de me préciser qu'il faut que je le formate manuellement, j'aurais direct fais l'installation moi ^^


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> Okay, je l'acheterais surement le mois prochain, au retour des vacances. Est ce que c'est bien ça : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...us-72004-sata-25-7200t-16-mo-st9320423as.html ?
> 
> Je vois dans les préférences du mac, que la vitesse de rotation actuelle est de 5400 tour, c'est plutôt lent je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un 7200 tours comme mes DD externe, est ce que ça peut être une raison de la lenteur quand je transfert vers des DD plus rapide ? Je peux acheter un 7200 ?
> 
> Tu fais bien de me préciser qu'il faut que je le formate manuellement, j'aurais direct fais l'installation moi ^^



Les momentus c'est de la pure balle ! Maintenant pas la peine de prendre un 7200 rpm tu vas perdre en autonomie et éventuellement percevoir des vibrations pas des plus agréables, tu dois faire un choix entre performances et autonomie. Maintenant un Momentus flambant neuf en 5400 Rpm n'aura absolument RIEN A VOIR avec ton épave 5400 rpm actuel. Une ferrari bousillée n'avancera jamais plus vite qu'une deux cheveaux en état de marche  Puis étant donné que tu parles d'acheter ca apres ton retour de vacance me laisse sousentendre (peut etre a tort certes) que tu n'a pas des monceaux d'argents sur tes comptes, et donc a toi de voir aussi si l'investissement dans un 7200 rpm en vaut la peine sachant qu'il engendre des vibrations et une perte en autonomie (pour portable hein je sais plus de quoi on parle ici ^^) pour aller un peu plus vite. Si tu fait du montage vidéo & cie fonce achète le 7200 pour un usage plus conventionnel prends le 5400.


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> Les momentus c'est de la pure balle ! Maintenant pas la peine de prendre un 7200 rpm tu vas perdre en autonomie et éventuellement percevoir des vibrations pas des plus agréables, tu dois faire un choix entre performances et autonomie. Maintenant un Momentus flambant neuf en 5400 Rpm n'aura absolument RIEN A VOIR avec ton épave 5400 rpm actuel. Une ferrari bousillée n'avancera jamais plus vite qu'une deux cheveaux en état de marche  Puis étant donné que tu parles d'acheter ca apres ton retour de vacance me laisse sousentendre (peut etre a tort certes) que tu n'a pas des monceaux d'argents sur tes comptes, et donc a toi de voir aussi si l'investissement dans un 7200 rpm en vaut la peine sachant qu'il engendre des vibrations et une perte en autonomie (pour portable hein je sais plus de quoi on parle ici ^^) pour aller un peu plus vite. Si tu fait du montage vidéo & cie fonce achète le 7200 pour un usage plus conventionnel prends le 5400.



ah... perdre en autonomie + vibrations mais pour montage vidéo... J'arrivais à monter convenablement avec mon 5400 quand il marchait correctement. Donc un 5400 suffirait mais je n'en trouve pas sur macway. Par contre, il a une mémoire cache de 16 mo contrairement au 32 mo que j'ai en ce moment. Quelle est la différence ? Pour les 50 euros ça va, je pensais que se serait plus cher : OUF
http://www.amazon.fr/Seagate-Moment...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1307649887&sr=1-1 ?

Il y a un commentaire qui fait un peu peur, apparemment il serait mort apr§s 3 mois d'utilisation... XD


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> un 7200 rpm en vaut la peine sachant qu'il engendre des vibrations et une perte en autonomie



Vibrations et perte d'autonomie, ça se discute !
Perso rien remarqué, pas de perte d'autonomie (mesurable, sans chrono à la main, hein ) ni vibrations.


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> ah... perdre en autonomie + vibrations mais pour montage vidéo... J'arrivais à monter convenablement avec mon 5400 quand il marchait correctement. Donc un 5400 suffirait mais je n'en trouve pas sur macway. Par contre, il a une mémoire cache de 16 mo contrairement au 32 mo que j'ai en ce moment. Quelle est la différence ? Pour les 50 euros ça va, je pensais que se serait plus cher : OUF
> http://www.amazon.fr/Seagate-Moment...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1307649887&sr=1-1 ?
> 
> Il y a un commentaire qui fait un peu peur, apparemment il serait mort apr§s 3 mois d'utilisation... XD



16mo cache pour quel volume ? Et C'est moyen comme cash, voila pourquoi tu payes cinquante euros. (enfin faut encore voire le volume) Essaie de rester en 32 cache. Alors le cache c'est si je ne m'abuses (je suis médecin pas informaticien) une zone du disque réservée à l'échange et le transit enfin si je ne m'abuse un genre de swap.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Vibrations et perte d'autonomie, ça se discute !
> Perso rien remarqué, pas de perte d'autonomie (mesurable, sans chrono à la main, hein ) ni vibrations.



Je ne penses pas avoir eu déja de 7200 rpm mais je répete (a tort peut etre) la plus part des avis que j'ai lu au sujet des 7,2 KRPM ^^


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> 16mo cache pour quel volume ? Et C'est moyen comme cash, voila pourquoi tu payes cinquante euros. (enfin faut encore voire le volume) Essaie de rester en 32 cache. Alors le cache c'est si je ne m'abuses (je suis médecin pas informaticien) une zone du disque réservée à l'échange et le transit enfin si je ne m'abuse un genre de swap.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------
> 
> ...




... :/
Je trouve aucun 5400 avec 32 mo... c'est bizarre. A 80 euros, il y a celui la, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...32-mo-interne-st93205620as.html?bloc=opinions apparemment il est réputé. Je sais pas trop ce que c'est le truc SSD là mais bon il a l'air de bien marché. Un peu cher je trouve par contre...


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Juin 2011)

Un peu cher oui , mais c est un compromis , une sorte de disque dur hydride , du "SSD" pour le démarrage des applications (les plus souvent ouvertes ) et un disque dur ordinaire 
Pour moi un SSD de 500G reste  inabordable pour moi niveau tarif http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21654/ocz-disque-ssd-vertex-3-series-480-go-25-sata-iii.html
pas decu disque avec mes 2 portables , et niveau consommation batterie ça va , il ne consomme pas trop (avis personnel)


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> ... :/
> Je trouve aucun 5400 avec 32 mo... c'est bizarre. A 80 euros, il y a celui la, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...32-mo-interne-st93205620as.html?bloc=opinions apparemment il est réputé. Je sais pas trop ce que c'est le truc SSD là mais bon il a l'air de bien marché. Un peu cher je trouve par contre...



SSD c'est une norme qui signifie que ton disque dur ne comporte plus de mécanique, tout se fait par impultion éléctrique ! Donc ultra rapide !


----------



## memo31 (9 Juin 2011)

J'acheterais celui ci à la fin du mois surement. Je pense que ce DD et la réinstallation régleront les problèmes que j'ai en ce moment. En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre aide, surtout iDoctor !


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> J'acheterais celui ci à la fin du mois surement. Je pense que ce DD et la réinstallation régleront les problèmes que j'ai en ce moment. En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre aide, surtout iDoctor !



De rien Nemo, ce fut un réel plaisir 
Ajoute moi dans tes amis si tu a encore une question a ce sujet 

A plus et bonne chance ! Car si cela ne marchait pas ce serait un fameux investissement a l'eau mais y'a pas de raison que ca flanche ^^


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> .A 80 euros, il y a celui la, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...32-mo-interne-st93205620as.html?bloc=opinions apparemment il est réputé. Je sais pas trop ce que c'est le truc SSD là mais bon il a l'air de bien marché. Un peu cher je trouve par contre...


Bonnes perf 
Si tu veux un peu de lecture, il y a ce fil qui lui est dédié


----------



## memo31 (10 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonnes perf
> Si tu veux un peu de lecture, il y a ce fil qui lui est dédié



oh merci, c'est exactement la version que je pense acheter, et en plus, il me semble qu'il va l'installer sur un mbp comparable au mien. J'espère que je ne subirais pas les vibrations dont il parle ni une baisse de l'autonomie de la batterie.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2011)

memo31 a dit:


> oh merci, c'est exactement la version que je pense acheter, et en plus, il me semble qu'il va l'installer sur un mbp comparable au mien. J'espère que je ne subirais pas les vibrations dont il parle ni une baisse de l'autonomie de la batterie.


C'est vrai que sur ma machine (un MBP 2007) je n'ai vu ni l'un, ni l'autre :love:


----------



## memo31 (10 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est vrai que sur ma machine (un MBP 2007) je n'ai vu ni l'un, ni l'autre :love:



J'espère que se sera pareil pour moi


----------



## memo31 (17 Juin 2011)

Bon bah finalement c'est fait. Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui, je l'ai installé là j'ai fait les mises à jour, mis mes logiciels préférés. Tout à l'air de fonctionner, le MBP chauffe un peu mais aucun lien avec le momentus xt, juste la chaleur du sud ouest. Aucun bruit ni vibrations à signaler. Je ne peux que recommander ce DD  Démarrage en 30 sec ça fait plaiz'


----------



## nenexx (21 Août 2011)

Salut a vous, j ai a peu prés le même problème, mon mbp est très long a démarrer, et lors de l ouverture d un programme aussi...
Mon dd est vide, 50go d utiliser sur les 320go dispo, j ai installer mackeeper car onix n est pas encore dispo pour lion et je voulais essayer de régler ce problème tout seul, comme un grand....
Mon MBP n as qu'une semaine! acheter le 12/08/2011 c est un I5 avec 4go de ram.. un 13pouces...
Me dite pas que le DD est déjà mort, c'est mon premier MAC, je risquerait d être déçu!!
Merci a ceux qui pourrons m aider...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (21 Août 2011)

Déja mort...ou défectueux d'origine...

  Je ne connais plus les logiciels pour le faire,mais même sous mac y' a des logiciels qui testent les débits lecture/écriture des disques dur, fais une petite recherche via google 
  Sinon il est neuf... t'embète pas, sauvegarde via time machine et fais marcher la garantie.


----------



## nenexx (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Après recherche sur google, j ai tester mon DD en lançant le terminal au  boot de mon MBP et j ai contrôler plusieurs fois mon DD avec la ligne  de commande "fsck -fy".
Verdique : RAS 
J ai décider de réinstaller mac os pour voir si c est un problème hardware ou software...
et après réinstallation, plus de problème.... (maintenant mon "problème" est de trouver le logiciel qui me fait ramer)!!!
Merci du conseil, et bonne journée...


----------

